# Mini Radio Sony SRF-M97, no recepcion de AM



## RIKUKU (Jul 16, 2008)

Que tal, un gusto de saludar a toda la comunidad..

Estoy buscando ayuda para desarmar y reparar una mini radio portátil Sony SRF-M97.

Se me golpeo y ahora no tiene recepcion de AM en areas de edificios (en el centro p.ej) 
La FM anda bien.

En areas de casas bajas se escucha bastante bien.
Evidentemente se daño algo de la antena de ferrite, (supongo).
Por eso la queria desarmar pero no tengo idea como… y no encuentro ningun manual de service en Internet.

Si alguien me puede ayudar se lo voy a agradecer mucho.

Un abrazo.
Y gracias desde ya.

Javier.


----------



## Alfgu (Jul 19, 2008)

Pon fotos y subelo al foro de radio (ahi te ayudaran mejor).
El caso es que en AM si tienes ordenadores al lado, fuentes conmutadas, sombras por la estructura de los edificios que es de acero, y demas contaminacion de radiofrecuencia, etc....., es muy poco probable que la puedas llegar a escucharlo en las debidas condiciones, si te funciona bien en unos sitios y en otros no, al circuito no creo que le haya pasado nada importante ya que la carcasa aguanta bastante, te lo digo por propia experiencia que a mi se me ha caido hasta el Mp3 portatil y lleva dos años conmigo y todavia vivie y va de lujo, tambien se me calló la minicadena y no le ha pasado nada.


----------



## RIKUKU (Jul 19, 2008)

Muchas gracias "Alfgu" por responder..

Entiendo lo que dices..., quizas debí aclarar que esta falta de recepcion comenzo a partir de la caida al piso que sufrio, antes se escuchaba bien. Desde ya que en lugares muy edificados, la calidad de recepcion disminuia mucho, pero se escuchaba.

Ahora lo unico que se escucha es estatica, en esas zonas.

Lo llamativo es que saliendo de zonas centricas, se escucha igual que antes...

deberia desarmarla y ver si se desoldó algo.., no ?


Saludos.
Y gracias por la ayuda


----------

